# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته شیمی یا فیزیک؟

## Frigidsoul

من میخوام یکی از این دو رشته رو برم هر دو رو هم خیلی دوست دارم(از تئوری کلا خوشم میاد) میخواستم بدونم تو کدومشون جای پیشرفت خیلی زیاده ؟ کدومشون خلاقیت زیاد میخواد ؟ شرایط این که تو ایران هستیم رو در نظر نگیرید.

----------


## hossein1399

> من میخوام یکی از این دو رشته رو برم هر دو رو هم خیلی دوست دارم(از تئوری کلا خوشم میاد) میخواستم بدونم تو کدومشون جای پیشرفت خیلی زیاده ؟ کدومشون خلاقیت زیاد میخواد ؟ شرایط این که تو ایران هستیم رو در نظر نگیرید.


اگه رشته ای که میخونی بازدهی اقتصادی در اینده نداشته باشه به چه دردی میخوره علاوه براینکه تلاش زیادی هم میطلبه
خیلی به محاسبات علاقه داری برو رشته ی کامپیوتر اونجا فیزیک رو شبیه سازی کن
از قدیم گفتن 
عالم بی عمل به چه ماند به زنبور بی عسل(عالم بی شغل که دیگه ازون بدتر هست)

----------


## Shah1n

> اگه رشته ای که میخونی بازدهی اقتصادی در اینده نداشته باشه به چه دردی میخوره علاوه براینکه تلاش زیادی هم میطلبه
> خیلی به محاسبات علاقه داری برو رشته ی کامپیوتر اونجا فیزیک رو شبیه سازی کن
> از قدیم گفتن 
> عالم بی عمل به چه ماند به زنبور بی عسل(عالم بی شغل که دیگه ازون بدتر هست)


حرفتون غلطه
کسی که فیزیک میخونه هم میتونه برنامه نویسی کنه
برنامه نویسی فقط مختص به رشته کامپیوتر نیست

----------


## Shah1n

> من میخوام یکی از این دو رشته رو برم هر دو رو هم خیلی دوست دارم(از تئوری کلا خوشم میاد) میخواستم بدونم تو کدومشون جای پیشرفت خیلی زیاده ؟ کدومشون خلاقیت زیاد میخواد ؟ شرایط این که تو ایران هستیم رو در نظر نگیرید.


بر اساس شیمی و فیزیک دبیرستان تصمیم نگیر
کتابهای دانشگاهو یه نگاه بنداز و بر اون اساس تصمیم بگیر
هرکدوم جایگاه خودشو داره
رشته خلاقیت نمیخواد آدمه که خلاقیت هاشو تو یه رشته بروز میده
هر دو هم این امکانو دارن

----------


## hossein1399

منم میدونم اونی که فیزیک میخونه میتونه برنامه بنویسه. بیشتر هم فکر کنم توی متلب یا اکسل نهایتا به زبان فرترن یا زبان های سطح پایین مینویسن
اصلا شبیه سازیش هم انجام بده خیلی از نرم افزار های مهندسی امدن این کار رو انجام میدن از شبیه ساز مایعات گرفته تا ... .

در کل رشته ها ی مهندسی خوبیش این هست که بعد از 2 سال پایه یک خورده عملی تر میشن ولی رشته های علوم پایه هرچی پیش بری سخت تر و سخت تر میشن.فیزیک هسته ای که از رشته های مهندسی حذف کردن فرمول داشته قد یک صفحه


انتخاب رشته مقطع حساسی هست .  95 درصد علوم پایه رو کسایی میرن که رشته های تاپ رو نیاوردن .5درصد هم علاقه مندن (المپیادی بودن و ....)

توی فامیل ما که دکتری شیمی کاربردی داریم که بیکار تشریف دارن .یک ازمایشگاهی رفته بود برای نمونه گیری از محصولات غذایی ولی کارش فقط یدی بوده و زیاد محاسبات انچنانی نداشته پول درستی هم نمی دادن بیخیال شده
غیر استاد دانشگاه شدن شغل شریف دیگری برای این رشته ها وجود نداره و با توجه به این که ظرفیت استادی دانشگاه هم تقریبا پر شده باید یک فکری برای اشتغال ایندت داشته باشی

----------


## Ultra

> اگه رشته ای که میخونی بازدهی اقتصادی در اینده نداشته باشه به چه دردی میخوره علاوه براینکه تلاش زیادی هم میطلبه
> خیلی به محاسبات علاقه داری برو رشته ی کامپیوتر اونجا فیزیک رو شبیه سازی کن
> از قدیم گفتن 
> عالم بی عمل به چه ماند به زنبور بی عسل(عالم بی شغل که دیگه ازون بدتر هست)


یکی از ویژگی های ما ایرانیا اینه که وقتی اطلاعاتمون در یک زمینه زیر صفره بیشتر علاقه داریم خودمونو علامه نشون بدیم و درباره اون مطلب چرندیات بهم ببافیم تحویل بقیه بدیم
چقدر راجع به رشته فیزیک اطلاعات داری؟
میدونی فیزیک محاسباتی چیه؟
برو بگرد و یه ذره مطالعه کن درباره یک مطلب 
بعدا بیا علمت رو در اختیار بقیه قرار بده
مرسی

----------


## Frigidsoul

> یکی از ویژگی های ما ایرانیا اینه که وقتی اطلاعاتمون در یک زمینه زیر صفره بیشتر علاقه داریم خودمونو علامه نشون بدیم و درباره اون مطلب چرندیات بهم ببافیم تحویل بقیه بدیم
> چقدر راجع به رشته فیزیک اطلاعات داری؟
> میدونی فیزیک محاسباتی چیه؟
> برو بگرد و یه ذره مطالعه کن درباره یک مطلب 
> بعدا بیا علمت رو در اختیار بقیه قرار بده
> مرسی


یه توضیحی درباره رشتت میدی؟

----------


## hossein1399

من همون فیزیک 2 مهندسی رو گذروندم پشت دستم رو داغ کردم سمت فیزیک نرم.
در کل باز هم می گم صلاح مملکت رو خسروان دانند.
راجب به بازار کار فیزیک هم اطلاعی ندارم ولی از شیمی خبر دارم که زیاد جالب نیست

آموزش کد محاسباتی سیستا (تست فایل شبه پتانسیل) - فیزیک محاسباتی
نگاه هم کردم ولی علاقه ای در من به این رشته ایجاد نکرد
بیشتر ترسوند.فکر کن سر جلسه دفاع استاد یک هو بگه فلان عدد چرا این جوریه؟

----------


## Ultra

> یه توضیحی درباره رشتت میدی؟


۱-بدون اغراق و ادعای بی اساس فیزیک سخت ترین رشته کارشناسیه و هر کسی به آخرش نمی‌رسه و توی دانشگاه فکر کنم بیشترین ریزش و انصراف و اینا مربوط به رشته فیزیکه (از حدود ۴۵ تا ورودی ما حدود ۱۸ نفر داریم فارغ التحصیل میشیم)
بخاطر همین سعی کنید خوب برسی کنید و درست انتخاب رشته کنید چون حدود یک سال از عمرتون توی تعویض رشته و دانشگاه هدر می‌ره
۲-پایه ریاضی خوب نیازه (اگر حساب دیفرانسیل ضعف داری توی تابستون خودتو تقویت کن)
۳-در حال حاضر خوندن فیزیک و هر رشته دیگه ای برات الزام کار داشتن ایجاد نمیکنه تا وقتی خودت دست به کار نشی بیکاری 
۴-بعد از کارشناسی به خیلی از رشته های مهندسی میتونی تغییر مسیر بدی
۵-گرایش های جدیدی توی فیزیک داره ایجاد میشه که کاربردی تر و تازه تر هست و میشه داخلش کار زیاد کرد مثل بیو فیزیک و سیستم های پیچیده و محاسبات کوانتومی و...
۶-زمینه کاری بسیار بسیار متنوعی میتونی داشته باشی و توی هر قسمت علم ورود کنی و به راحتی پیشرفت کنی مثلا من خودم این ترم دارم روی یه پروژه ای کار میکنم که مربوط به ژنتیک و دی ان ای و مباحث بیولوژیکی و روشون محاسبات فیزیکی انجام میدم کارهایی که بیولوژیست ها توانش رو ندارن
۷-نسبت به رشته های دیگه ورود به دانشگاه های خارج از کشور به مراتب راحت تره
۸-نکته ای که از همه چیز تو فیزیک مهم تره به نظرم اینه که فیزیک فقط یه رشته نیست باعث میشه طرز تفکر و رفتارت تغییر کنه و با دید بازتر و روش های نو آورانه تر با مسائل مختلف برخورد کنی به عبارتی به نظر من ورزش دهنه و ذهن منعطف تری نسبت به بقیه جامعه داری 
اتفاقی که توی هیچ رشته دیگه ای رخ نمیده

در کل فقط علاقه مهم نیست با چهار سال سخت رو به رو هستی که اگر هم بخوای کار پژوهشی بکنی که توی ایران برای علوم پایه مرسوم ترین شعله باید حداقل تا ارشد پیش بری و چه بسا تو خود دکترا یعنی حدود ۷,۸ سال تحصیل دیگه بجز کارشناسی و در کل ۱۲ سال باید درگیر فیزیک باشی
به همین خاطر سریع تصمیم نگیر
برو با چندتا استاد معتبر مشاوره بگیر
بیشتر مطالب ذهنی و علایق و توانایی خودت رو واسشون تشریح کن و ببین فیزیک بدردت میخوره یا نه
یا با دانشجو های مقاطع بالاتر مشورت بگیر
توی جامعه های مجازی راحت میشه پیداشون کرد
اگر سوال خاصی داری بگو تا مطلب رو واست بیشتر باز کنم

----------


## Ultra

> من همون فیزیک 2 مهندسی رو گذروندم پشت دستم رو داغ کردم سمت فیزیک نرم.
> در کل باز هم می گم صلاح مملکت رو خسروان دانند.
> راجب به بازار کار فیزیک هم اطلاعی ندارم ولی از شیمی خبر دارم که زیاد جالب نیست
> 
> آموزش کد محاسباتی سیستا (تست فایل شبه پتانسیل) - فیزیک محاسباتی
> نگاه هم کردم ولی علاقه ای در من به این رشته ایجاد نکرد
> بیشتر ترسوند.فکر کن سر جلسه دفاع استاد یک هو بگه فلان عدد چرا این جوریه؟


همین دیگه
وقتی مهم ترین فیزیک دوره دانشگاه (فیزیک ۲) رو درباره اش اینطوری فکر میکنی معلومه چی میشه
میای اینجا بقیه رو گمراه میکنی
خدا همه رو به راه راست هدایت کنه

----------


## Ultra

> منم میدونم اونی که فیزیک میخونه میتونه برنامه بنویسه. بیشتر هم فکر کنم توی متلب یا اکسل نهایتا به زبان فرترن یا زبان های سطح پایین مینویسن
> اصلا شبیه سازیش هم انجام بده خیلی از نرم افزار های مهندسی امدن این کار رو انجام میدن از شبیه ساز مایعات گرفته تا ... .
> 
> در کل رشته ها ی مهندسی خوبیش این هست که بعد از 2 سال پایه یک خورده عملی تر میشن ولی رشته های علوم پایه هرچی پیش بری سخت تر و سخت تر میشن.فیزیک هسته ای که از رشته های مهندسی حذف کردن فرمول داشته قد یک صفحه
> 
> 
> انتخاب رشته مقطع حساسی هست .  95 درصد علوم پایه رو کسایی میرن که رشته های تاپ رو نیاوردن .5درصد هم علاقه مندن (المپیادی بودن و ....)
> 
> توی فامیل ما که دکتری شیمی کاربردی داریم که بیکار تشریف دارن .یک ازمایشگاهی رفته بود برای نمونه گیری از محصولات غذایی ولی کارش فقط یدی بوده و زیاد محاسبات انچنانی نداشته پول درستی هم نمی دادن بیخیال شده
> غیر استاد دانشگاه شدن شغل شریف دیگری برای این رشته ها وجود نداره و با توجه به این که ظرفیت استادی دانشگاه هم تقریبا پر شده باید یک فکری برای اشتغال ایندت داشته باشی


اینو فقط اشاره کنم که ما توی رشته فیزیک هیچ چیزی رو از فرمول تا انواع روابط حفظ نمی‌کنیم
حالا هرچقدر بلند یا کوتاه باشه
توی هر گرایشی هم باشه
اطلاعات غلط منتشر نکنیم

----------


## hossein1399

> همین دیگه
> وقتی مهم ترین فیزیک دوره دانشگاه (فیزیک ۲) رو درباره اش اینطوری فکر میکنی معلومه چی میشه
> میای اینجا بقیه رو گمراه میکنی
> خدا همه رو به راه راست هدایت کنه


با این که سالها میگذره از امتحانش ولی یادم هست کلی پول کتاب فیزیک هالیدی دادم .
 فیزیک هالیدی هیچ مثالی توش شبیه اونچه استاد توی برگه امتحان اورده بود نداشت.سوالای شبیه امتحان اساتید رو خدایی از کجا میشه گیر اورد؟ منابع ارشد خوبن برای فیزیک 2 دانشگاه یا همون هالیدی خوب بود ما نمی فهمیدیم
.البته زیاد هم وقت نزاشتم ولی بماند خاطرات تلخ الان شیرین به نظر میرسن
اپن بوک نبودن امتحانات فیزیک 1 و2

----------


## Ultra

> با این که سالها میگذره از امتحانش ولی یادم هست کلی پول کتاب فیزیک هالیدی دادم .
>  فیزیک هالیدی هیچ مثالی توش شبیه اونچه استاد توی برگه امتحان اورده بود نداشت.سوالای شبیه امتحان اساتید رو خدایی از کجا میشه گیر اورد؟ منابع ارشد خوبن برای فیزیک 2 دانشگاه یا همون هالیدی خوب بود ما نمی فهمیدیم
> .البته زیاد هم وقت نزاشتم ولی بماند خاطرات تلخ الان شیرین به نظر میرسن
> اپن بوک نبودن امتحانات فیزیک 1 و2


فیزیک هالیدی کتاب خوبی نیست
و اگر خوب یاد می‌گرفتی سوالات هرچی بود مشابه کتاب یا غیر مشابه حل میکردی
من فیزیک ۲ رو ۲۰ شدم با یک استاد سختگیر 
استاد خوب خیلی مهمه
یکی از سوالای امتحان این بود که کل انرژی موجود در جهان رو محاسبه کنید

----------


## reza2018

> فیزیک هالیدی کتاب خوبی نیست
> و اگر خوب یاد می‌گرفتی سوالات هرچی بود مشابه کتاب یا غیر مشابه حل میکردی
> من فیزیک ۲ رو ۲۰ شدم با یک استاد سختگیر 
> استاد خوب خیلی مهمه
> یکی از سوالای امتحان این بود که کل انرژی موجود در جهان رو محاسبه کنید


سلام،
میشه در باره این سوال کمی توضیح بدی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
ایده حلش چی بود؟

----------


## Ultra

> سلام،
> میشه در باره این سوال کمی توضیح بدی؟
> ایده حلش چی بود؟


سلام
من با استفاده از چگالی انرژی یا همون بردار پوینتینگ حلش کردم
دیفرانسیل گیری و بعدش انتگرال گیری روی یه بازه صفر تا r که بر حسب r به دست اومد
حالا اگر اشتباهم بوده که متوجه نشدم  :Yahoo (4): 
سه سال پیش بود

----------


## saeid_NRT

> من میخوام یکی از این دو رشته رو برم هر دو رو هم خیلی دوست دارم(از تئوری کلا خوشم میاد) میخواستم بدونم تو کدومشون جای پیشرفت خیلی زیاده ؟ کدومشون خلاقیت زیاد میخواد ؟ شرایط این که تو ایران هستیم رو در نظر نگیرید.


گزینه سوم هیچکدام. یکی بدتر از دیگری. شاید رشته های ندیریت و حساب داری از جفت اینا بهتر باشن.
فیزیک که استخدام خاصی نداره شاید شانس بیاری و پارتی داشته باشی بانک برداره. شیمی یکم بهتره ولی در کل هیچ کدوم بازار کار ندارن.

----------


## Ultra

> گزینه سوم هیچکدام. یکی بدتر از دیگری. شاید رشته های ندیریت و حساب داری از جفت اینا بهتر باشن.
> فیزیک که استخدام خاصی نداره شاید شانس بیاری و پارتی داشته باشی بانک برداره. شیمی یکم بهتره ولی در کل هیچ کدوم بازار کار ندارن.


کدوم بانک لیسانس فیزیک میگیره بگو ماهم بریم

----------


## Wild Rose

خب معلومه ، شیمی  :Yahoo (4): 
....
البته ک هیچکدوم از دو رشته بازار کار ندارن ، اما ب نظرم تو هر زمینه ای آدم تلاش کنه میتونه توش موفق بشه ، میتونه کارآفرین بشه ، میتونه رو تحقیقاتی کار کنه و چیزای جدید کشف کنه!
میتونه از دانشش پول در بیاره !
در نتیجه به هرکدوم علاقه داری ،سمتش برو *_^
حرف ایناییم ک دور وایمیسن و میگن بازار کار نیست گوش نده  :Yahoo (4): 
طرف دختر عموی مامانه مامان بزرگ فیزیک/شیمی دانشگاه آزاد شپش آباد درس خونده و با معدل 12 مدرکو گرفته ، بعد میگن بیکاره -_- 
همه چی ب خوده ادم بستگی داره  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> کدوم بانک لیسانس فیزیک میگیره بگو ماهم بریم


اون زمانی که سایت ها ثبت نام میکردم برای کاریابی و اینا برای بانک لیسانس فیزیک و ریاضی برمیداشتن... البته دور و ور سال 93 اینا بود. تو هم این سایت های کاریابی ثبت نام کنی میاره واست.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خب معلومه ، شیمی 
> ....
> البته ک هیچکدوم از دو رشته بازار کار ندارن ، اما ب نظرم تو هر زمینه ای آدم تلاش کنه میتونه توش موفق بشه ، میتونه کارآفرین بشه ، میتونه رو تحقیقاتی کار کنه و چیزای جدید کشف کنه!
> میتونه از دانشش پول در بیاره !
> در نتیجه به هرکدوم علاقه داری ،سمتش برو *_^
> حرف ایناییم ک دور وایمیسن و میگن بازار کار نیست گوش نده 
> طرف دختر عموی مامانه مامان بزرگ فیزیک/شیمی دانشگاه آزاد شپش آباد درس خونده و با معدل 12 مدرکو گرفته ، بعد میگن بیکاره -_- 
> همه چی ب خوده ادم بستگی داره


اینکه شما میفرمایین طرف هیچی بلد نیس و میگه کار نیس کاملا درسته ینی حداقل اونچیزی که تو دانشگاه بهش یاد دادن رو هم بلد نیس!
ولی اینکه میفرمایین کشف کنی و تحقیقاتی کار کنی و ... داستان سرایه. من خودم فارغ التحصیل سال 93 شیمی کاربردی از دانشگاه سراسری تبریزم. دانشکده ای که برای خودش ابهتی داره تو شاخه کاربردی. ولی اونجا یه دستگاه gc خراب داشت و hplc  هم که کلا نداشت! من اولین بار هر دوی این دستگاه ها رو تو پتروشیمی دیدم و واقعا کرک و پرم ریخت! واقعا با امکانات دانشگاه های ایران و همچنین دلار 18 تومن هیچ کار تحقیقاتی ای عملا نمیشه انجام داد. حالا اون زمان دلار فکر کنم 3 تومن بود ما بنزن نمیتونستیم از مرک بخریم برای کارای آزمایشگاهی در حالی که پولشم داده بودیم! پس کلا کشف کنم و تحقیقات کنم رو بذارید کنار.
اما اگه قصد رفتن از ایران داشته باشی هر دو رشته خوبن بهتره شیمی برداری چون فیزیک بحث تحریم های هسته ای هست تقریبا اپلای نمیتونی بکنی ولی شیمی راحت تره مخصوصا تو آلمان.
اگه میخای ایران بمونی که همون طور که گفتم نخونی بهتره.
دیگه کامل و تجربی گفتم امیدوارم مفید باشه.

----------


## saeid_NRT

حالا که دیگه بحثش باز شده یه بارم اینجا بگم:
دوستانی که به شیمی علاقه دارن یا شیمی میخونن دقت کنن که با دکتری شیمی دارویی مجوز تاسیس داروخونه نمیدن! برای تاسیس داروخونه باید حداقل دکترای عمومی داروسازی داشته باشی. پس تو ارشد به امید داروخونه این رشته رو نزن.
دکتری بیوشیمی اگه پول داشته باشی و صدالبته پارتی، "در حال حاضر" میتونی آزمایشگاه تشخیص طبی بزنی البته اونم یه سری نکاتی داره که تو نت میتونید پیدا کنید. اما همون طور که گفتم کار سختیه.
اینم از دغدغه های زمان ما بود که گفتم شاید به دردتون بخوره. قطعیه و تحقیق شده س.

----------


## Ultra

> اینکه شما میفرمایین طرف هیچی بلد نیس و میگه کار نیس کاملا درسته ینی حداقل اونچیزی که تو دانشگاه بهش یاد دادن رو هم بلد نیس!
> ولی اینکه میفرمایین کشف کنی و تحقیقاتی کار کنی و ... داستان سرایه. من خودم فارغ التحصیل سال 93 شیمی کاربردی از دانشگاه سراسری تبریزم. دانشکده ای که برای خودش ابهتی داره تو شاخه کاربردی. ولی اونجا یه دستگاه gc خراب داشت و hplc  هم که کلا نداشت! من اولین بار هر دوی این دستگاه ها رو تو پتروشیمی دیدم و واقعا کرک و پرم ریخت! واقعا با امکانات دانشگاه های ایران و همچنین دلار 18 تومن هیچ کار تحقیقاتی ای عملا نمیشه انجام داد. حالا اون زمان دلار فکر کنم 3 تومن بود ما بنزن نمیتونستیم از مرک بخریم برای کارای آزمایشگاهی در حالی که پولشم داده بودیم! پس کلا کشف کنم و تحقیقات کنم رو بذارید کنار.
> اما اگه قصد رفتن از ایران داشته باشی هر دو رشته خوبن بهتره شیمی برداری چون فیزیک بحث تحریم های هسته ای هست تقریبا اپلای نمیتونی بکنی ولی شیمی راحت تره مخصوصا تو آلمان.
> اگه میخای ایران بمونی که همون طور که گفتم نخونی بهتره.
> دیگه کامل و تجربی گفتم امیدوارم مفید باشه.


اون قسمت اپلای نشدن فیزیکیا بخاطر تحریمات هسته ای چرنده
درباره چیزی که اطلاعات کافی ندارید مجبور به صحبت نیستید

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اون قسمت اپلای نشدن فیزیکیا بخاطر تحریمات هسته ای چرنده
> درباره چیزی که اطلاعات کافی ندارید مجبور به صحبت نیستید


چرا ناراحت میشی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
امریکا و اتحادیه اروپا خیلی سخت گیری میکنه. مگر اینکه بری کشور دوست و برادر روسیه. 
باز هر چی شما بگی اصلا تحریما کاغذ پاره ای بیش نیستن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> اینکه شما میفرمایین طرف هیچی بلد نیس و میگه کار نیس کاملا درسته ینی حداقل اونچیزی که تو دانشگاه بهش یاد دادن رو هم بلد نیس!
> ولی اینکه میفرمایین کشف کنی و تحقیقاتی کار کنی و ... داستان سرایه. من خودم فارغ التحصیل سال 93 شیمی کاربردی از دانشگاه سراسری تبریزم. دانشکده ای که برای خودش ابهتی داره تو شاخه کاربردی. ولی اونجا یه دستگاه gc خراب داشت و hplc  هم که کلا نداشت! من اولین بار هر دوی این دستگاه ها رو تو پتروشیمی دیدم و واقعا کرک و پرم ریخت! واقعا با امکانات دانشگاه های ایران و همچنین دلار 18 تومن هیچ کار تحقیقاتی ای عملا نمیشه انجام داد. حالا اون زمان دلار فکر کنم 3 تومن بود ما بنزن نمیتونستیم از مرک بخریم برای کارای آزمایشگاهی در حالی که پولشم داده بودیم! پس کلا کشف کنم و تحقیقات کنم رو بذارید کنار.
> اما اگه قصد رفتن از ایران داشته باشی هر دو رشته خوبن بهتره شیمی برداری چون فیزیک بحث تحریم های هسته ای هست تقریبا اپلای نمیتونی بکنی ولی شیمی راحت تره مخصوصا تو آلمان.
> اگه میخای ایران بمونی که همون طور که گفتم نخونی بهتره.
> دیگه کامل و تجربی گفتم امیدوارم مفید باشه.


اره خب اینم هس  :Yahoo (4): 
اگ بخوایم ب همه ی زوایا و خفایا نگاه کنیم کلا بهتره تو ایران درس نخونیم :Yahoo (4): 
مگر اینکه همه برن پزشکی و پیراش  :Yahoo (21): 
البته اسنپ هم گزینه خوبیه -_^

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اون قسمت اپلای نشدن فیزیکیا بخاطر تحریمات هسته ای چرنده
> درباره چیزی که اطلاعات کافی ندارید مجبور به صحبت نیستید



فکر کنم همین یه اسکرین جواب رو کامل میده.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اره خب اینم هس 
> اگ بخوایم ب همه ی زوایا و خفایا نگاه کنیم کلا بهتره تو ایران درس نخونیم
> مگر اینکه همه برن پزشکی و پیراش 
> البته اسنپ هم گزینه خوبیه -_^


راستش رو بخاید من واقعا نظرم همینه تو ایران درس خوندن اشتباه محضه. چون عایدی نداره. این شامل رشته های پزشکی و پیرا هم میشه.

----------


## Ultra

> چرا ناراحت میشی؟
> امریکا و اتحادیه اروپا خیلی سخت گیری میکنه. مگر اینکه بری کشور دوست و برادر روسیه. 
> باز هر چی شما بگی اصلا تحریما کاغذ پاره ای بیش نیستن


ناراحت میشم چون منبعت مطالب بیخود توی همین فروم هاست
یکی میاد یه چیزی میگه صرف نظر از درست و غلط بودنش خیلی مطالب رو جا میندازه و شماها میاید اون رو به بقیه تعمیم میدید
اینترنت و جوامع مجازی منبع مناسبی نیست
همین سال گذشته حداقل 5 تا کسایی که من دورادور میشناختمشون و فیزیک میخوندن رفتن کشور های اتحادیه اروپا و کانادا واسه ادامه تحصیل

----------


## saeid_NRT

> ناراحت میشم چون منبعت مطالب بیخود توی همین فروم هاست
> یکی میاد یه چیزی میگه صرف نظر از درست و غلط بودنش خیلی مطالب رو جا میندازه و شماها میاید اون رو به بقیه تعمیم میدید
> اینترنت و جوامع مجازی منبع مناسبی نیست
> همین سال گذشته حداقل 5 تا کسایی که من دورادور میشناختمشون و فیزیک میخوندن رفتن کشور های اتحادیه اروپا و کانادا واسه ادامه تحصیل


حالا ما حرفی زدیم و مدرکی هم اوردیم. شما قبول نکن. اینکه من فلانیو میشناسم رفت و اینا منم میتونم ادعا کنم که فلانیو میشناسم که نتونست بره! به هر حال خیلی مونده برسی دوست عزیز. اینقدم عصبانی نباش آب خنک بخور

----------


## neutrino

سلام
اینکه چه رشته ای بخونی چند تا چیز همراهشه یکی علاقه هستش البته  فقط به رشته نه بازار کارش. چون کلا الآن هر کس میره درس بخونه (حتی سطح  دبیرستان هم) باید کم وبیش به فکر کار وحرفه و در نتیجه درآمد باشه . یا  مرتبط به رشته یا غیر مرتبط.آقا جان من چرا میگید برای رشته فیزیک بازار  کار نیست؟ یا رشته شیمی یا کلا علوم پایه ؟؟؟؟ رشته شیمی  برای کار های  آزمایشگاهیی بازار کار داره مهندسی شیمی هم میگرن ولی میشه فیزیک هم بازار  کار داره از سازمان انرژی اتمی تا یه سری شرکت هایی که در مورد فیزیک صنعتی  کار میکنن تولید ابزار ها و مواد مورد نیاز پزشکی هسته ای تا یه سری موارد  تحقیقاتی . جدا از این موارد تدریس هست هم در مدارس هم در دانشگاه ها این  امکان وجود داره.پارتی بازی رو بذار کنار حرف از توانایی ها وهمت بزن اگر  میخوای کار کنی این موارد حائز اهمیته. 
حالا این هارو ول کن من گفتم  علاقه به رشته رو با بازار کارش با هم نگیر. الآن خیلی ها رشته تحصیلیشون  یه چیزه یعنی تحصیلاتشون از کارشون جداست .آره چرا باید تحصیلات چه ادامه  بدی چه ندی تا هر حدی باید به کار ودرآمد طرف مربوط باشه؟ آدم میتونه بره  معلم بشه الآن انتخاب خیلی ها اینه مگه تدریس شاخ ودم داشته که الآن یکی از  شغل های آینده دار تدریسه؟
اینکه فیزیک یا شیمی تنها همش همه ی همش به خود طرف برمیگرد چون بحث علاقه هستش. علاقه با هیجان فرق  میکنه ها اینو بگم! باید ببینی برای چی فیزیک یا شیمی میخوای بخونی فقط یه  دلیل بیار بعد بگو من اگر این رشته رو بخونم موفق میشم.احساسی تصمیم گرفتن  معنایی نداره چون تصمیم گرفتن برای تحصیلات باید با فکر ومشورت باشه نه  هیجان . از خودت بپرس هدفت چیه من فیزیک بخونم یا شیمی چی میشه دنبال چه  چیزی هستم
در آخر هم باز به مورد بازار کار اشاره کنم اختراعت. بله کسی  که فکر وانتخابش علم باشه یعنی توانایی نو آوری نداره؟ این همه دانشجویی که  طرحی میدن از کجتا اومدن؟ کافیه یه سر به نمایشگاه های لم وفن آوری بزنی  مث خود من خیلی هارو ببینی کهاز اختراعت وفن آوری  وارد کار شدن

----------


## Ultra

> حالا ما حرفی زدیم و مدرکی هم اوردیم. شما قبول نکن. اینکه من فلانیو میشناسم رفت و اینا منم میتونم ادعا کنم که فلانیو میشناسم که نتونست بره! به هر حال خیلی مونده برسی دوست عزیز. اینقدم عصبانی نباش آب خنک بخور


اون اسکرین مدرکه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
افرادی که فیزیک میخونن و میرن یا واسه دکترا میرن یا فرصت مطالعاتی
پس میشه بورسیه و حقوق بگیر دانشگاه
یعنی باید یه نفعی واسه اون دانشگاه داشته باشه که جذب بشه
و اینکه مسائل زیادی توی ویزا گرفتن تاثیر داره 
اگه تحریمه واسه همه تحریمه نه اینکه یه تعدادی دارن میرن
پس تحریم و این حرفا چرنده اگه ریاضی بلد باشی بهش میگن مثال نقض یه ذره درباره کاربرد هاش میتونی توی مطالب ریاضی دنبال بگردی
گوگل کن مطالعه کن

ما که میرسیم شما نگران خودت باش خواهشا

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*شیمی بهتره . میتونی با لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس کاری پیدا کنی مثلا تو کارخونه الکل سازی استخدام بشی . اما فیزیک کارت سخت تره . باید تا دکترا بخونی تا کاری پیدا کنی*

----------


## hossein1399

هر رشته که علاقه شدید داری بهش برو( نظرم رو عوض کردم)
حتما هم موفق میشی با تلاش بسیار و داشتن استعداد فراوان 
کار در کارخونه هم کار راحتی نیست معمولا کارخونه ها خارج شهرن رفت و امد و درامد کم و  ... البته برای علاقه مندان وافر شاید راضی کننده باشد.(تازه همین کار هم پیدا نمیشه برای خیلی ها)

----------


## Mysterious

*منم جفتشونو دوس دارم ولی شیمیو بیشتر
از اونجایی که اینجا نمیشه چیزیو پیش بینی کرد شاید تا بعد ارشد شما این دو تا رشته بازار کار داشته باشن:/*

----------


## saeid_NRT

شما دروغ شیرین رو به حقیقت تلخ ترجیح میدید. این راهی که شما دارید حساب کتاب میکنید رو من خیلی وقت پیش رفتم تهشم میدونم.
خود دانید.
یا حق.

----------


## hossein1399

> شما دروغ شیرین رو به حقیقت تلخ ترجیح میدید. این راهی که شما دارید حساب کتاب میکنید رو من خیلی وقت پیش رفتم تهشم میدونم.
> خود دانید.
> یا حق.


بستگی داره نیمه ی پر لیوان رو ببینی یا نیمه ی خالیش رو .
شاید اگه تلاش بکنه بشه جز سه نفر تاپ کلاس با معدل الف که واقعا می خونن و چیزی بارشون هست.تلاشی که می کنن براشون جذابه (خودم اینجور ادم ها رو درک نمی کنم چون در قشر پاس بکن و برو بودم) 
برای این افراد نیمه لیوان به این صورت هست

یک نسخه رو برای همه نمیشه پیچید 
(نسبت درجه سختی به میزان درامد با تلاش متوسط میشه عین عکس زیر)

همه چیز بستگی به تلاش طرف و میزان علاقش داره

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بستگی داره نیمه ی پر لیوان رو ببینی یا نیمه ی خالیش رو .
> شاید اگه تلاش بکنه بشه جز سه نفر تاپ کلاس با معدل الف که واقعا می خونن و چیزی بارشون هست.تلاشی که می کنن براشون جذابه (خودم اینجور ادم ها رو درک نمی کنم چون در قشر پاس بکن و برو بودم) 
> برای این افراد نیمه لیوان به این صورت هست
> 
> یک نسخه رو برای همه نمیشه پیچید 
> (نسبت درجه سختی به میزان درامد با تلاش متوسط میشه عین عکس زیر)
> 
> همه چیز بستگی به تلاش طرف و میزان علاقش داره


بله قطعا. به هر حال من تجربیاتمو گفتم. کسی که بخاد تصمیم بگیره بذید همه چیو بذاره کنار هم بعد تصمیم بگیره. صرف نظر یکی دو نفر نمیتونه ملاک انتخاب باشه.
انشاالله که خیره

----------


## CHARON IV

up

----------


## Hydrogen

اگه قراره همیشه ایران بمونی دور رشته های علوم پایه رو خط بکش.خودمم لیسانس یکی از رشته های علوم پایه رو دارم پشیمونم به شدت

----------


## _Aurora82_

> اگه قراره همیشه ایران بمونی دور رشته های علوم پایه رو خط بکش.خودمم لیسانس یکی از رشته های علوم پایه رو دارم پشیمونم به شدت


سلام 
میشه بپرسم لیسانس کدوم رشته رو دارید و چرا پشیمونید؟ 
چون منم قصد دارم علوم پایه بخونم

----------


## Hydrogen

> سلام 
> میشه بپرسم لیسانس کدوم رشته رو دارید و چرا پشیمونید؟ 
> چون منم قصد دارم علوم پایه بخونم


 رشتمو برات تو امتیاز نوشتم.
چون درسای سخت وطاقت فرسا و عملا بی استفاده داره.تنها مزیتش مهاجرت راحت تر نسبت به بعضی از رشته هاست.موقعیت شغلی کمی هم داره مخصوصا برای خانما.
اینا رو که میگم فکر نکنی از رو اجبار انتخاب رشته کردما.همه ی اینا واسه منی بود که با علاقه وارد شدم اگه علاقه نداشته باشی که روحت فرسوده میشه.این که میگن اگه علاقه داشته باشی موفق میشی و فلانو بریز دور.با چشم باز انتخاب کن که مثل من نشی که بعد از چند سال ببینی عمرت هدر رفته و دوباره برگردی سراغ کنکور

----------


## _Aurora82_

> رشتمو برات تو امتیاز نوشتم.
> چون درسای سخت وطاقت فرسا و عملا بی استفاده داره.تنها مزیتش مهاجرت راحت تر نسبت به بعضی از رشته هاست.موقعیت شغلی کمی هم داره مخصوصا برای خانما.
> اینا رو که میگم فکر نکنی از رو اجبار انتخاب رشته کردما.همه ی اینا واسه منی بود که با علاقه وارد شدم اگه علاقه نداشته باشی که روحت فرسوده میشه.این که میگن اگه علاقه داشته باشی موفق میشی و فلانو بریز دور.با چشم باز انتخاب کن که مثل من نشی که بعد از چند سال ببینی عمرت هدر رفته و دوباره برگردی سراغ کنکور


ممنون : )

----------


## _LEYLA_

اگر علاقه وسط باشه که بحث فرق میکنه
وگرنه با هدف کار و درآمد، باید بگم هیچ کدوم
مگر اینکه شیمی رو انتخاب کنید و راه هایزنبرگ کبیر رو در پیش بگیرید

----------


## Saudade

> مگر اینکه شیمی رو انتخاب کنید و راه هایزنبرگ کبیر رو در پیش بگیرید


والا هایزنبرگ کبیر که از بین این دو تا، تو فیزیک تحصیل کرده بود تا جایی که من میدونم 
شایدم منظورتون هایزنبرگ صغیر!(والتر وایت) هست که برای رسیدن به اون جایگاه کلا مسیر آکادمیک توصیه نمیشه و از اول بهتره وارد بازار کار شید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _POORYA_

*خب جواب من معلومه چیه دیگه
من تا الان با هرکی که در مورد علوم پایه حرف زدم اینارو گفتم تا مشغول الذمه کسی نشم (حالا استارتر که احتمالا تصمیمشو گرفته و رفته ی چیزی برای کسایی میگم که بعدا میخوننش)
۲ تا چیز هست در مورد علوم پایه تو ایران یکی اینکه وارد این رشته ها میشی باید اولویت اولت مهاچرت باشه نه هیچ چیز دیگه
دومی هم چیزیه که دیدم و بهش خیلی معتقدم علوم پایه میخونی برای اینکه تا درصد بالایی از آیندت مطمئن باشی(حتی در مورد شیمی شاید بگم تو ایران) توی این دانشگاه ها کارشناسی یا ارشد یا دکتریت رو بخون ( شریف٬تهران٬امیرکبیر٬بهشتی ) بقیه حتی دانشگاه های دولتی بزرگ هم تضمین کننده نیستن
*

----------


## MYDR

> من میخوام یکی از این دو رشته رو برم هر دو رو هم خیلی دوست دارم(از تئوری کلا خوشم میاد) میخواستم بدونم تو کدومشون جای پیشرفت خیلی زیاده ؟ کدومشون خلاقیت زیاد میخواد ؟ شرایط این که تو ایران هستیم رو در نظر نگیرید.


 خوب من تقریبا این سه صفحه رو خوندم و چون احساس کردم می تونم کمک کنم از کنار تاپیک شما رد نشدم.

در خصوص این که همون اول میگید میخوام یکی از این دو رشته رو برم نگران هستم !  این دو رشته درسته نزدیک بهم هستند ولی در باطن خودشون دنیایی حرف دارند !  و بیشترین ترس این هست که شما تکلیف خودتون رو نمی دونید که چی دوست دارید ؟!  میخواهید الکل رازی کشف کنید یا افتادن سیب نیوتون ؟

پس باید گفت شما باید اطلاعات خودتون رو تکمیل کنید و خودتون تصمیم بگیرید که دو پس فردا دیگه لعن و نفرین نکنید به این نوشته ها و عوامل نویسنده اونها !

اما اطلاعاتی که من می تونم به شما بگم :

  امروزه همه میگن شغل برای این رشته اون رشته  هم نیست و فقط اگر باشه برای پزشکی هست!  100 در 100 اشتباه هست !
  خیلی از پزشک ها الان دلال املاک و خرید و فروش ارز هم شدند ! شاید یه خشکباری و عطاری هم وضعشون از اونها بهتر باشه ! 
پس این حرف ها که شغل نیست کمی و کیفی در زمان حال هست و آینده رو کسی خبر نداره ! و با هزاران پارامتر ! عرضه طرف ! موقعیت زندگی طرف ، جایگاه خانوادگی ، بودجه مالی ، شرایط تصمیم گیری ، بازاریابی ، شراکت ، رفاقت و..... !  پس فقط مقایسه صرف خود رشته ها درست نیست !!!

 در باب مقایسه این دو رشته چون از نزدیک هر دو رشته رو دیدم از کارشناسی تا دکتری، فیزیک سخت تر از شیمی هست ! ولی این به این معنی نیست که شیمی هم خیلی آسون باشه ! در مقایسه با فیزیک آسون تر هست !  مثال براتون اگر بخوام بزنم فرض کنید در موضوعی مثل رسانایی بچه های شیمی برای پایان نامه ( یک سال ارشد 3-4 سال دکتری )  بیشتر به دنبال سنتز مواد هستند !  ولی فیزیکی ها این سنتز فقط بخشی از کار هست و باید تا پیاده سازی اون و رسیدن به جواب کار کنند !
فیزیکی ها از شیمی استفاده می کنند تا به خواسته خودشون برسند مثل ابزار آچار دست ! مثل ریاضیات ! ولی شیمی دان ها به گستردگی فیزیکی با اون ها قاطی نمی شند !  فیزیکی ها هم باید به خوبی شیمی ها باید مواد رو هم خوب بشناسند.

گرایش ها مختلفی در این دو علم وجود داره ! شیمی تجزیه، شیمی معدنی، شیمی آلی و...  ( تجزیه به قولی سخت ترین گرایش شیمی هست به گفته خود بچه های شیمی ) فیزیک کیهان، فیزیک نظری، فیزیک حالت جامد یا همون ماده چگال، فیزیک اتمی مولکولی، فیزیک هسته ای، فیزیک دریا و... !  و اگر نمی دونید بدونید فیزیک هسته ای هم که انقدری که میگند سخت نیست ولی شرایط بسته تری داره ! که دلایلش هم کاملا مشخص هست !!!

رشته فیزیک : برای اپلای  نه این که نشه میشه ولی سخت تر هست خصوصا اگر سازمان دولتی مشغول به کار بوده باشید و باز هم بدتر اگر گرایش هسته ای بوده باشید، اکسپت گرفتن مقاله ها : این که فیزیک هستید به علت تحریم مجله های مثل الزیویر و وایلی کمی سخت هست ولی راه حل داره و بچه ها اکسپت هم گرفتند. هسته ای ها سخت تر مقاله هاشون تایید میشه و برای درک این موضوع به پروفایل اساتید دانشگاه برو و مقاله های گرایش های مختلف فیزیک رو باهم مقایسه کن و  فیزیک رو نسبت به شیمی مقایسه کن کاملا دست میاد. ( اگر یه روزی من جای شما بودم : فیزیک علاقه داشتم : گرایش هسته ای نمی رفتم ).

در گرایش فیزیک، گاهی شما به یک نقطه از علم می رسید که برای پیاده سازی موردی شما مجبور هستید خودتون دستگاهی بسازید تا نظریه خودتون رو تست کنید.( برای فیلد کاری عملی).

در حال حاضر نکته مهمی وجود داره !  شیمی و فیزیک در علم نانو و ترکیب بین رشته ای در حال پیش روی هستند ! به عنوان مثال بچه های اتمی مولکولی زمینه مثل پلاسما در زمینه پزشکی ورود پیدا کردند ! بچه های فیزیگ گرایش ماده چگال، یا گرایش نانو مواد هم به هر چیزی یه سرکی می کشند و سعی میکنید به ابعاد نانو نزدیک تر بشند.

فیزیک بسیار بسیار گسترده است از همه حالت و ابعاد از کیهان تا زیر دریا و همه پدیده های طبیعی سرو کار داره و اگر پایه علمی ریاضی و فیزیک خوبی دارید و علاقه دارید فیزیک جذابیت های فوق العاده بالای داره ولی اگر احساس می کنید نه آدمی هستید که درسته محسابات خوبی دارید ولی خیلی هم از درگیری و چالش خوشتون نمیاد شیمی براتون به نظرم بهتر هست.
این که گفتید تئوری دوست دارید باید دید بعدا برای درایو  کردن یک معادله که به 40 صفحه هم میرسه که فقط به جواب نیم خطی برسید هم  حوصله دارید یا نه ؟ پس باید دید شما دقیقا نظر و علاقه به چه چیزی دارید و چه چیزی برای شما جذاب تر و زیباتر هست ! 

پ ن:
 دوستان لطفا دقت کنید :  تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید !  اگر بحث  خاصی سر شغل و اپلای و .... هست یک تاپیک مجزا بزنید با هم بحث کنید و اصل  موضوع رو نابود نکنید.

----------


## _POORYA_

> خوب من تقریبا این سه صفحه رو خوندم و چون احساس کردم می تونم کمک کنم از کنار تاپیک شما رد نشدم.
> 
> در خصوص این که همون اول میگید میخوام یکی از این دو رشته رو برم نگران هستم !  این دو رشته درسته نزدیک بهم هستند ولی در باطن خودشون دنیایی حرف دارند !  و بیشترین ترس این هست که شما تکلیف خودتون رو نمی دونید که چی دوست دارید ؟!  میخواهید الکل رازی کشف کنید یا افتادن سیب نیوتون ؟
> 
> پس باید گفت شما باید اطلاعات خودتون رو تکمیل کنید و خودتون تصمیم بگیرید که دو پس فردا دیگه لعن و نفرین نکنید به این نوشته ها و عوامل نویسنده اونها !
> 
> اما اطلاعاتی که من می تونم به شما بگم :
> 
>   امروزه همه میگن شغل برای این رشته اون رشته  هم نیست و فقط اگر باشه برای پزشکی هست!  100 در 100 اشتباه هست !
> ...


*متاسفانه اطلاعات شما در مورد شیمی کم و بعضا گمراه کنندست!
مورد اول اینکه سخت ترین گرایش شیمی قطعا شیمی فیزیکه و بسیار هم با ریاضیات ترکیب میشه و برعکس شیمی تجزیه آسون ترین گرایش کلاسیکه
در مورد فیلد های کاری هم قطعا شیمی بسیار گسترده تر از فیزیکه (حوزه های شیمی مستقیما با نفت و پتروشیمی٬ پلیمر ٬ نانو ٬ پوشاک و نساجی ٬ مواد غذایی و خوراکی ٬ لوازم آرایشی و بهداشتی ٬ دارویی ٬ بیوشیمی و ... در ازتباطه(همچنین شیمی با زیست قرابت نزدیکی داره و با توجه به مسئله کووید توجه جهانی به زیست و باالطبع شیمی علی الخصوص بیوشیمی زیادتر شده ))
در مورد جذابیت هم یک مورد نسبیه و برای هرکس متفاوته اما احتمالا شیمی با توجه به حجم زیاد کارهای عملی و آزمایشگاهی نسبت به فیزیک که بیشتر روی مسائل تئوری تمرکز داره برای بیشتر مردم جذاب تره (اشاره ای به آزمایش های شیمی کتاب علوم )*

----------


## MYDR

> *متاسفانه اطلاعات شما در مورد شیمی کم و بعضا گمراه کنندست!
> مورد اول اینکه سخت ترین گرایش شیمی قطعا شیمی فیزیکه و بسیار هم با ریاضیات ترکیب میشه و برعکس شیمی تجزیه آسون ترین گرایش کلاسیکه
> در مورد فیلد های کاری هم قطعا شیمی بسیار گسترده تر از فیزیکه (حوزه های شیمی مستقیما با نفت و پتروشیمی٬ پلیمر ٬ نانو ٬ پوشاک و نساجی ٬ مواد غذایی و خوراکی ٬ لوازم آرایشی و بهداشتی ٬ دارویی ٬ بیوشیمی و ... در ازتباطه(همچنین شیمی با زیست قرابت نزدیکی داره و با توجه به مسئله کووید توجه جهانی به زیست و باالطبع شیمی علی الخصوص بیوشیمی زیادتر شده ))
> در مورد جذابیت هم یک مورد نسبیه و برای هرکس متفاوته اما احتمالا شیمی با توجه به حجم زیاد کارهای عملی و آزمایشگاهی نسبت به فیزیک که بیشتر روی مسائل تئوری تمرکز داره برای بیشتر مردم جذاب تره (اشاره ای به آزمایش های شیمی کتاب علوم )*


جای تاسف به علت اطلاعات من در مورد شیمی نیست ! تاسف برای جانب داری و تفسیر به رای و نظر شخصی هست که شما انجام دادید !
 کم بودن اطلاعات رو وقتی می تونید به کار ببرید که خود شما در شیمی کاره ای بوده باشید که این کم بودن اطلاعات من غمی نیست شنونده خودشون عاقل هستند و قرار نیست فقط به یه حرف استناد کنند و در همون اول صحبتم اشاره کردم که اطلاعات خودشون رو تکمیل کنند !
 ولی گمراهی اعظمی که امثال شما برای دیگران قطعا ً ایجاد می کنند جانب داری و ریگ ریگ تحویل دادند و جو گرفتگی در رشته خودشون هست که بگن به به ما بهترین هستیم !
اطلاعات من در مورد شیمی اگر از شما بیشتر نباشه قطعا کمتر نیست ! و همون طوری که آخرین حرف شما که تنها حرف درست شما بود نسبی بودن است !  پس اگر احساس کردی چیزی رو میدونید خیلی ذوق زده نشید و حرفتون رو بزنید دیگران هم میخونند و رد میشند.
    در خصوص کار و شرایط کاری در پست قبلی هم توضیح دادم اگر درست متوجه شده  بودید!   اوضاع کار الان انقدر داغون هست که حرف به این چیزا نمیرسه و به ده  ها عامل بستگی داره ! بچه های شیمی و فیزیک همون شریف و تهران دیگه اینکه  جذب بشن و بخوان برند تازه توی یه شرکتی که حقوق بهشون بده امید ندارند به  فکر ایجاد کار و شرکت های دانش بنیان برای خودشون هستند یا برن شرکت های که  استادها برای خودشون دارند هستند.

   بله شیمی ها دلشون به نفت خوش بود ! که ماجرای استخدامی اون ها در دوره زنگنه به کلی نابود شد ! خصوصا بچه ها دانشگاه نفت ! الان شرکت های نفتی رو هم به خصوصی سازی واگذار کردند و همشون هم نگران هستند ! اخرین بحث هم روی خصوصی سازی پالایشگاه شازند بود که کش مکش زیادی داره.
اما موضوع کار و شغل در ایران مد نظر  استاتر نبود که چنین مقایسه ای رو انجام دادید ! اگر خارج از ایران رو مد  نظر بگیریم هر دو رشته خواها خودش رو داره.


تنها ریگ ریگ تحویل دادن شما و اینکه اطلاعات من کم هست و شما علامه دهر هستید : مقایسه در خصوص شیمی فیزیک سخت ترین از شیمی تجزیه است که  این مورد هم  نسبی است !  ( الان اگر یه فرد ریاضی بیاد توی این بحث میگه نه آقا ریاضی سخت ترین و.... است :  انگار میخوان به سخت ترین رشته کاپ قهرمانی بدن )  که سختی شیمی فیزیک هم بخاطر همون بحث فیزیکش هست ، و گرایش به گرایش در دانشکده های یه دانشگاه باهم فرق دارند چه برسه از یه دانشگاه به دانشگاه دیگه !  فیزیک حالت جامد تبریز رو بخواهیم مقایسه کنیم با حالت جامد تهران، که همش نسبی هست پس اینکه از توی حرفهای من این بخش رو فقط برداشت کردید نشون میدن سایر حرفهای من کامل درست بودند ! و رفتار حرفه ای در تاپیک ها این چنینی این طوری هست که بله با حرف های شما موافقیم ولی به نظرم رشته شیمی فیزیک سخت تر باشه ! دیگه انقدر ریگ ریگ تحویل دادن و لفظ علامه ای حرف زدند نداره که اطلاعات شما کامل نیست و گمراه می کنید ! 

در خصوص کووید و این مسائل فیزیک هم بسیار مورد توجه قرار گرفت و مشخص هست که شما از دستاوردهای سایر رشته ها در این زمینه بی اطلاع هستید !  به عنوان مثال تولید دستگاه های برای از بین بردن کووید موجود در هوا به کمک فناوری نانو و پلاسما ! در همون صنعتی شریف اعظم ایرج زاد رو یه نگاه به کارهاش بندازی فکر کنم بس باشه.

در مورد تئوری بودن فیزیک و عملی تر بودن شیمی هم یه چیز جانب دارانه دیگه رو میگید دوست عزیز ! عملی بودن و تئوری بودن بستگی به اون گرایش و فیلد کاری هست که یه فرد میخواد توی تحصیلات تکمیلی خودش دنبال کنه ! الان استادها با گرایش های کاریشون یا تئوری کار هستند یا عملی !  این که بگیم گرایش کیهان تئوری هست و دیگه فیزیک تئوری میشه یه حرف درستی نیست اون یک گرایش و فیزیک یک علم کلی هست.

  پس اگر یک بعد رو می بینید که مورد توجه قرار گرفته دلیل نمیشه سایر علوم بیکار بوده باشند و بگیم فقط شیمی ! یا حتی فقط فیزیک ! نباید تفسیر به جانب داری و رای داشت ! 

در کل برداشت من این هست که شما دایه دار شیمی هستید و در بحث سوال استارتر جانب دارانه حرف های خودتون رو میزنید در صورتی که هر کسی دیدگاه خودش رو میگه و رد میشه ! پس بحث با امثال مثل شما بی خود و بی نتیجه هست و خروجی بدست نمیاد !و بگیم بله شما درست میگید بهتر باشه.

----------


## _POORYA_

> جای تاسف به علت اطلاعات من در مورد شیمی نیست ! تاسف برای جانب داری و تفسیر به رای و نظر شخصی هست که شما انجام دادید !
>  کم بودن اطلاعات رو وقتی می تونید به کار ببرید که خود شما در شیمی کاره ای بوده باشید که این کم بودن اطلاعات من غمی نیست شنونده خودشون عاقل هستند و قرار نیست فقط به یه حرف استناد کنند و در همون اول صحبتم اشاره کردم که اطلاعات خودشون رو تکمیل کنند !
>  ولی گمراهی اعظمی که امثال شما برای دیگران قطعا ً ایجاد می کنند جانب داری و ریگ ریگ تحویل دادند و جو گرفتگی در رشته خودشون هست که بگن به به ما بهترین هستیم !
> اطلاعات من در مورد شیمی اگر از شما بیشتر نباشه قطعا کمتر نیست ! و همون طوری که آخرین حرف شما که تنها حرف درست شما بود نسبی بودن است !  پس اگر احساس کردی چیزی رو میدونید خیلی ذوق زده نشید و حرفتون رو بزنید دیگران هم میخونند و رد میشند.
>     در خصوص کار و شرایط کاری در پست قبلی هم توضیح دادم اگر درست متوجه شده  بودید!   اوضاع کار الان انقدر داغون هست که حرف به این چیزا نمیرسه و به ده  ها عامل بستگی داره ! بچه های شیمی و فیزیک همون شریف و تهران دیگه اینکه  جذب بشن و بخوان برند تازه توی یه شرکتی که حقوق بهشون بده امید ندارند به  فکر ایجاد کار و شرکت های دانش بنیان برای خودشون هستند یا برن شرکت های که  استادها برای خودشون دارند هستند.
> 
>    بله شیمی ها دلشون به نفت خوش بود ! که ماجرای استخدامی اون ها در دوره زنگنه به کلی نابود شد ! خصوصا بچه ها دانشگاه نفت ! الان شرکت های نفتی رو هم به خصوصی سازی واگذار کردند و همشون هم نگران هستند ! اخرین بحث هم روی خصوصی سازی پالایشگاه شازند بود که کش مکش زیادی داره.
> اما موضوع کار و شغل در ایران مد نظر  استاتر نبود که چنین مقایسه ای رو انجام دادید ! اگر خارج از ایران رو مد  نظر بگیریم هر دو رشته خواها خودش رو داره.
> 
> ...


*اولا خواهش میکنم در مورد بچه های شیمی فیزیک تهران و شریف از خودتون نظر ندید این فکر کنم جز بدیهیات باشه که کسی که نرم افزار خونده انقدر جانبدارانه نظر نده
در مورد سخت بودن شیمی تجزیه هم بقدری حرف خنده داری بود که حتی ممکنه مخاطب به باقی حرف های شما توجه ای نکنه! 
در مورد باقی موارد(از جمله جذابیت این دو رشته) هم میشه بحث کرد ولی بنظرم همینقدر کافیه و مخاطب متوجه منظور میشه*

----------


## _Aurora82_

انقدر میگن علوم پایه سخته الان من گرخیدم از رشته فیزیک و میترسم از پسش بر نیام -_-

----------


## MYDR

> *اولا خواهش میکنم در مورد بچه های شیمی فیزیک تهران و شریف از خودتون نظر ندید این فکر کنم جز بدیهیات باشه که کسی که نرم افزار خونده انقدر جانبدارانه نظر نده
> در مورد سخت بودن شیمی تجزیه هم بقدری حرف خنده داری بود که حتی ممکنه مخاطب به باقی حرف های شما توجه ای نکنه! 
> در مورد باقی موارد(از جمله جذابیت این دو رشته) هم میشه بحث کرد ولی بنظرم همینقدر کافیه و مخاطب متوجه منظور میشه*


   نظر دادن من ربطی به شما نداره !  و اینجا هر کسی آزاد هست که نظر خودش رو بده و کسی از شما اجازه نمیگیره ! شما کاره ای نیستید که دیگران رو نهی کنید پس بهتره جایگاه خودتون رو بدونید و در کار مدیریت دخالت نکنید.
 در مورد این بچه ها هم به راحتی نظر میدم چون باهاشون کار میکنم ! و در شنبه هفته جاری گواهی ثبت اختراع خودمون رو گرفتیم !  نرم افزار خوندن من برای سال ها قبل بوده که اون هم به شما ارتباطی نداره !  و اگر از فعالیت بین رشته ای چیزی نمی دونید بهتر است عقاید خودتون رو برای خودتون نگه دارید!  شما شیمی تجزیه رو برای خودتون نگه داشتید و هیچ حرف درست دیگه ای برای گفتن ندارید و همون طوری مشخص شد شما دایه دار رشته خودتون هستید و برای جذابیت این رشته و سایر مسائل  اگر پست استارتر رو درست می فهمیدید نیاز به بحث نبود پس برگردید و پست استارتر رو بخونید.
گفتن تئوری خوششون میاد : پس فیزیک براشون بهتر میتونه باشه خصوصا کیهان. خلاقیت رو پرسیده بودند که در هر رشته ای نیاز هست و جای پیشرفت داشتن رو منوط به ایران نکرده بودند ! پس اول متوجه بشید برای چه چیزی نظر میدید بعدش بگید علامه دهر هستید. و حرفهای چرند و پرند دیگه هم از اعتقاداتون گفته بودید :
* 


 
			
				من تا الان با هرکی که در مورد علوم پایه حرف زدم اینارو گفتم تا مشغول  الذمه کسی نشم (حالا استارتر که احتمالا تصمیمشو گرفته و رفته ی چیزی برای  کسایی میگم که بعدا میخوننش)
۲ تا چیز هست در مورد علوم پایه تو ایران یکی اینکه وارد این رشته ها میشی باید اولویت اولت مهاچرت باشه نه هیچ چیز دیگه
دومی هم چیزیه که دیدم و بهش خیلی معتقدم علوم پایه میخونی برای اینکه تا  درصد بالایی از آیندت مطمئن باشی(حتی در مورد شیمی شاید بگم تو ایران) توی  این دانشگاه ها کارشناسی یا ارشد یا دکتریت رو بخون (  شریف٬تهران٬امیرکبیر٬بهشتی ) بقیه حتی دانشگاه های دولتی بزرگ هم تضمین  کننده نیستن
			
		

*

الان اونای که با علوم پایه دارند پول پارو می کنند و اپلای نکردند و موندن پس چه طور شده ؟   اپلای کردند رو که الان همه به دنبالش هستند که برند و نمونند !
الان با این نظر شما کسانی که علوم پایه شریف تهران و امیرکبیر بهشتی خوندن تضمین شده اند؟  بقیه علوم پایه ای ها تضمین نشده اند ؟

پس بهتره که شما اطلاعات غلط ندید و نظر خودتون رو بگید و بگید به نظرم این طوری هست !  چون با اطلاعات غلط و جانب دارانه بیشتر  *مشغول  الذمه* *افراد میشید !*

بله قطعا کافی است و دیگر نیازی نیست که ریپ و رای داده بشه ! همون طوری که گفتم بحث با شما بی فایده است لطف کنید و نظرات عالمانه خودتون رو که بعید می رسه رزومه علمی و مقاله ای داشته باشید و فعالیت صنعتی در این زمینه ها ندارید و همین طور جانب دارانه حرف میزنید رو برای خودتون نگه دارید بهترین کمک رو به دیگران داشته اید ! قطعا خوانندگان گرامی خودشون درک دارند و متوجه می شوند پس دیگر به من مکالمه ای نداشته باشید.

*هر که گردد پاک طینت محرم دلها شود*  _هر که در خون صاف گردد قابل مینا شود_
_از دهان گل شنیدم بر سر بازار گفت_
_هر که با ناکس نشیند عاقبت رسوا شود_
_گوهر خود را مزن بر سنگ هر ناقابلی_
_صبر کن گوهر شناس قابلی پیدا شود_

_این زبان را چون کلیدی دان در گنج سخن_
_پسته بی مغز چون لب واکند رسوا شود_
_تخم در هر شوره زاری کاشتن بی حاصلی است_
_صبر کن تا یک زمین قابلی پیدا شود_

----------


## MYDR

> انقدر میگن علوم پایه سخته الان من گرخیدم از رشته فیزیک و میترسم از پسش بر نیام -_-


بله بدون تعارف رشته فیزیک سخت هست و اساتید دانشگاه هم به خاطر ورود بچه های که با معدل میان و کنکور ندادن کمی گله مند هستند چون بچه ها پایه هاشون خراب هست ! پس اگر فکر میکنید فیزیک رو دوست ندارید و از حرف این و اون شنیدید که اوه فیزیک خیلی خفنه و بهمان و چنان هست بهتر بیشتر تحقیق کنید و خودتون رو بشناسید و اون وقت اگر علاقه بهش داشتید ( بچه های فیزیک موفق هستند که عاشق فیزک اند ) اون موقع انتخابش کنید !

----------


## _POORYA_

> نظر دادن من ربطی به شما نداره !  و اینجا هر کسی آزاد هست که نظر خودش رو بده و کسی از شما اجازه نمیگیره ! شما کاره ای نیستید که دیگران رو نهی کنید پس بهتره جایگاه خودتون رو بدونید و در کار مدیریت دخالت نکنید.
>  در مورد این بچه ها هم به راحتی نظر میدم چون باهاشون کار میکنم ! و در شنبه هفته جاری گواهی ثبت اختراع خودمون رو گرفتیم !  نرم افزار خوندن من برای سال ها قبل بوده که اون هم به شما ارتباطی نداره !  و اگر از فعالیت بین رشته ای چیزی نمی دونید بهتر است عقاید خودتون رو برای خودتون نگه دارید!  شما شیمی تجزیه رو برای خودتون نگه داشتید و هیچ حرف درست دیگه ای برای گفتن ندارید و همون طوری مشخص شد شما دایه دار رشته خودتون هستید و برای جذابیت این رشته و سایر مسائل  اگر پست استارتر رو درست می فهمیدید نیاز به بحث نبود پس برگردید و پست استارتر رو بخونید.
> گفتن تئوری خوششون میاد : پس فیزیک براشون بهتر میتونه باشه خصوصا کیهان. خلاقیت رو پرسیده بودند که در هر رشته ای نیاز هست و جای پیشرفت داشتن رو منوط به ایران نکرده بودند ! پس اول متوجه بشید برای چه چیزی نظر میدید بعدش بگید علامه دهر هستید. و حرفهای چرند و پرند دیگه هم از اعتقاداتون گفته بودید :
> 
> 
> الان اونای که با علوم پایه دارند پول پارو می کنند و اپلای نکردند و موندن پس چه طور شده ؟   اپلای کردند رو که الان همه به دنبالش هستند که برند و نمونند !
> الان با این نظر شما کسانی که علوم پایه شریف تهران و امیرکبیر بهشتی خوندن تضمین شده اند؟  بقیه علوم پایه ای ها تضمین نشده اند ؟
> 
> پس بهتره که شما اطلاعات غلط ندید و نظر خودتون رو بگید و بگید به نظرم این طوری هست !  چون با اطلاعات غلط و جانب دارانه بیشتر  *مشغول  الذمه* *افراد میشید !*
> ...


*دنبال چی هستی؟
اولش گفتم که حرفی میزنم برای بعدی هاست، استارتر سال ۹۹ تاپیکو زده و به احتمال بالا الان تکلیفش مشخص شده
ی سری چیزارو هم با هم قاطی میکنی که من اصلا در موردش حرفی نزدم یا مخالفتی نکردم
در مورد قسمت پایین هم من قاطعانه حرفی نزدم و گفتم درصد بالا!
شما هم بهتره وقتی فشار میخوری اینجوری آسمون ریسمون نبافی!
در مورد فعالیت صنعتی و رزومه من هم مثل بقیه چیزا که اطلاعی نداری نظر غلط نده لطفا (فکر کنم این کوچیکترین کاری باشه که ازت برمیاد)
*

----------


## MYDR

> *دنبال چی هستی؟
> اولش گفتم که حرفی میزنم برای بعدی هاست، استارتر سال ۹۹ تاپیکو زده و به احتمال بالا الان تکلیفش مشخص شده
> ی سری چیزارو هم با هم قاطی میکنی که من اصلا در موردش حرفی نزدم یا مخالفتی نکردم
> در مورد قسمت پایین هم من قاطعانه حرفی نزدم و گفتم درصد بالا!
> شما هم بهتره وقتی فشار میخوری اینجوری آسمون ریسمون نبافی!
> در مورد فعالیت صنعتی و رزومه من هم مثل بقیه چیزا که اطلاعی نداری نظر غلط نده لطفا (فکر کنم این کوچیکترین کاری باشه که ازت برمیاد)
> *


واقعا جای تاسف داره !  این انجمن رو امثال شما نابود کردند ! افراد بی تربیت و بی شخصیت بچه حتی تازه به دوران نرسیده مثل پسته ماجرای قصه !
شما شایسته نظر و صحبت نیستید و دیگر برای پیام های من ریپ نزنید و این مطلب رو برای چندمین بار به شما میگم ولی ظاهرا انقدر فشار زیاد هست که چشماتون نمی بینه. 
تمام اطلاعات و آگاهی ها و دانش ها هم فقط و فقط اذعان شما است و هرچی شما میگید درست هست با افکار و داشته هاتون خوش باشید.
 من خیر و صلاح شما رو به شما نشون دادم چون دیدم حرف از مشغول الذمه شدن زدید، ولی دیدم نه همین طوریش شما با بی ادبی های که دارید و تهمت های که زدید مشغول الذمه هستید چه برسه به سایر موارد پس شر حرفتان رو کم کنید.

----------


## _POORYA_

> واقعا جای تاسف داره !  این انجمن رو امثال شما نابود کردند ! افراد بی تربیت و بی شخصیت بچه حتی تازه به دوران نرسیده مثل پسته ماجرای قصه !
> شما شایسته نظر و صحبت نیستید و دیگر برای پیام های من ریپ نزنید و این مطلب رو برای چندمین بار به شما میگم ولی ظاهرا انقدر فشار زیاد هست که چشماتون نمی بینه. 
> تمام اطلاعات و آگاهی ها و دانش ها هم فقط و فقط اذعان شما است و هرچی شما میگید درست هست با افکار و داشته هاتون خوش باشید.
>  من خیر و صلاح شما رو به شما نشون دادم چون دیدم حرف از مشغول الذمه شدن زدید، ولی دیدم نه همین طوریش شما با بی ادبی های که دارید و تهمت های که زدید مشغول الذمه هستید چه برسه به سایر موارد پس شر حرفتان رو کم کنید.


*بیا داداش فشار نخور
https://rogeh.com/mag/how-do-we-admit-our-mistakes/
*

----------

